# Favorite Australian Skyline



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Topic is self explanatory.

For me it would be Melbourne (even though Sydney is more clustered).









by aumbody images and taken from Albert Park Lake


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

mine would be brisbane so dense.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Gold Coast


















Actually, it's really hard. I love Melbourne's and Sydney's, too.


----------



## ferge (Aug 1, 2003)

The Gold Coast has a lot of talls (Q1 especially, plus more talls planned) but its too, I don't know how to say it.. its a collection of tall buildings, most of which don't relate to each other, its a bit like Dubai.. they just sit amongst each other, but don't really gel into a skyline.. I think maybe thats due to (like Dubai (I imagine, never been so correct me if I'm wrong)) has a low-density centre with then vast high rises and very little space fillers in between to balance it out (like Sydney, NYC, etc etc).. 

Brisbane, when I was there I only saw the waterfront at night (on Storey Bridge) so was hard to make out how good it was, it had some nice buildings mind (I did however see it from the airport runway and it looked really dense.. suprised me actually as it didn't seem that dense when I was in the middle of it!!!)

Unfortunately I haven't (yet!!) been to Melbourne, but it looks fab... as for Sydney, well.. what can you say.. absolutely stunning, and therefore, my fave


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Sydney deffo


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Melbourne

Sydney is more familiar to most people, but objectively speaking, Melbourne's trumps it. It has the height, and better looking buildings. No opera house, but opera houses have zero effect on a skyline. A skyline is the line that buildings form against the sky.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

sydney...the best


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

oh sydney is the best, melbourne comes second!


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I love Australian skylines! I think either Melbourne or gold coast is my favorite, and strange enough, Sydney is my third fav, but it's STUNNING no doubt!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Sydney for sure


----------



## Nõgesh (May 3, 2007)

Sydney ofcourse!


----------



## tonkster (Nov 15, 2007)

they are all awesome! Any one gonna post any photos of the sydney skyline?


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mine is either Sydney or Melbourne. Its so hard to pick one, as they are both great for diffrent reasons.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

This is a toughie! Sydney is beautiful with the habour and all but I'll have to go with Melbourne. I guess Melbs reminded me more of my city, Montréal with it's similar vibe. I have to throw one in for WA too and mention beautiful Perth! I spent most of my time in Melbourne and Perth so I may be biased. I never made it to BrisVegas but it looks awesome.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

tonkster said:


> they are all awesome! Any one gonna post any photos of the sydney skyline?


Here you go  :


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

My long favourite has been Sydney:
(My photos)


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

I vote for golden coast!


----------



## Tarzan (Dec 5, 2006)

Sydney, no doubt about it!


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Melbourne is good, and in future may be better than Sydney, partially because the city centre will be able to expand more. I agree with the Gold Coast/Dubai comparison too. 

But Sydney wins this one I think.

All my pics:


----------



## Infrasuper Planet (Nov 2, 2007)

Melbourne All the Way!!!
i live there (close to the city) and I can tell you, no arguement, that Melbourne has the best skyline in Australia and is definetly, by far, one of the most beautiful and well-planned cities of the world


----------



## mc88 (Oct 15, 2008)

> Sydney is naturally beautiful though spoiled by ugly buildings and a bad plan really...


I'm not saying Melbourne is bad (I think the architecture in Melbourne is very, very unique) but Sydney does not have badly designed buildings! With the exception of a few oldies, the designs are first rate (just like Melbourne's).


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Time to shake this thread up...


BRISBANE;


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

More of Brisbane:


----------



## phasuk111 (May 29, 2009)

be attractive for tour ,


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

They are all facinating but ill go for Perth, Ive always admire its skyline.

What about Darwin and Hobart? do they have skylines like Adelaide?


----------



## Tigris (May 27, 2009)

Sydney and Melbourne!


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

Adelaide








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2469/3586803731_0e04fddda6_b.jpg


















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3627/3374833809_fb5a001b64_b.jpg

Following taken by me


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a real soft spot for ADELAIDE. Its neat, tidy and dense as. Its probably the most well ballanced skyline in Australia with the tallest building punctuating the centre. 
IMO it doesn't need a 200m tower - its nearly perfect as it is. 

J


----------



## NICKKK1995 (Jun 14, 2009)

gotta love Melbourne :nuts:


----------



## J.J. (Jul 4, 2011)

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Brisbane
4. Perth
5. Gold Coast
6. Adelaide

But Sydney is more dense than people think


----------



## J.J. (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## J.J. (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-NHnF0_Raw


----------



## durf 2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Best Skyline: 

1. Gold Coast
2. Melbourne
3. Brisbane
4. Sydney
5. Perth


----------



## jaredgalea (Feb 21, 2012)

Melbourne Skyline is the best in Australia. Because I live in melbourne and it is da best.
I would rate:
1. Melbourne
2. Perth
3. Brisbane
4. Sydney
4. Adelaide
6. Hobart
7. Canberra
8. Darwin

Sydney's skyline is known and very boring :bash: but Melbourne's is professional and amazing with the tallest buildings in Australia. Sydney's is close together but not spread out as Melbourne's. Melbourne wins hands down


----------



## MichaelRG (Nov 12, 2008)

Bump!

I have to admit, I also have a soft spot for Adelaide. Although not that impressive as a skyline, from the street level the CBD is neat, tidy and has a bunch of very elegant buildings. 

As for the best skyline in the country I think Melbourne is in the process of taking this award hands down. Sorry Sydney!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a whole lot of skyscrapers but Perth skyline looks great imo



Perth from Kings Park by Simon Phelps, on Flickr


Perth City Sunset by Simon Phelps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Perth City Panorama by Simon Phelps, on Flickr


Perth City Skyline by Simon Phelps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Perth City Panorama by Simon Phelps, on Flickr


Perth City by aroundtheworldinablightydaze, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I personally am a sucker for Brisbane's skyline


Brisbane by knumbnutz, on Flickr


----------



## jonnywilliamh (May 25, 2013)

Sydney
Melbourne 
Brisbane
Gold Coast
Perth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/751875...9ry-eVr99C-eVeKvt-eUKR24-eTyhVY-eHFiBd-eHz6Fn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/714603...Xbe-eHyXj8-eHyX9e-eHyXdg-eHEMDQ-eHEMGs-eHEMJG


----------



## Goldflag (Sep 9, 2013)

Gold Coast looks like Panama City.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Or a better quality Benidorm. My favourite, hands down, is Melbourne.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Some pics from my commute home tonight

*SYDNEY CBD - CIRCULAR QUAY TO HAYMAREKT*









By Sky_Is_The_Limit1 at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10206532064/ on Flickr

*NORTHERN CBD AND BARANGAROO*








By Sky_Is_The_Limit1 at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10206666765/ on Flickr

*CBD AND KING STREET WHARF IN FOREGROUND*








By Sky_Is_The_Limit1 at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10206559504/ on Flickr

*CBD, KINGS CROSS, DARLING POINT FROM MILSONS POINT*









By Sky_Is_The_Limit1 at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10206571106/
on Flickr


And a bonus pic, on the other side of the Sydney Harbour Bridge from the Sydney CBD is North Sydney and the highrise residential neighbourhood of Milson's Point. I quite like this pic 

*NORTH SYDNEY AND MILSONS POINT*









By Sky_Is_The_Limit1 at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10206581696/ on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Brisbane


Clear Skies by Serge Loode, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Love those purple trees. What kind are they?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

They're Jacarandas. They look absolutely gorgeous this time of year. Especially the streets that are lined with them.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kento2014/10223538793/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattchoo89/9948088616/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

They're gorgeous. I saw them for the first time when touching down in Mexico City. I wish they grew here.


----------



## parody24 (Nov 18, 2013)

#1. Melbourne
#2. Sydney
#3. Brisbane
#4. Perth
#5. Gold Coast


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

MELBOURNE









by *LensPower*, on Flickr









by *LensPower*, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sidney


Sydney Skyline From The East - 2013 by Paul Amestoy, on Flickr


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Australia makes good skylines.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

another pic of Sidney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dsi_photo/11026739275/in/explore-2013-11-24/
by Csaba Desvari


----------



## emmab1387 (May 17, 2014)

I visited Melbourne approx 5-7 times and found that it's a synonymous with shopping and lights. I think this city has very huge reputation in Australia and out of Australia.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*My Australia list...*

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Brisbane
4. Gold Coast
5. Perth
6. Adelaide

:cheers:


----------



## DW98 (Jan 4, 2014)

At the moment, Melbourne. 

Credit to GlennWilson.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

DW98 said:


> At the moment, Melbourne.
> 
> Credit to GlenWilson.


I love the view from Punthill apartments. How did he get on the roof though?? I didn't know you could get up there.


______________________________________________________________


----------



## lun (Dec 21, 2011)

1 >> Sydney
2 >> Melbourne
3 >> Brisbane
4 >> Perth
5 >> Adelaide

:cheers:


----------

